# Fish Kill on Pigeon River



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Fishing might not be too hot for a while...if it's anything like the 84 spill, it might be years...


http://www.tv7-4.com/news/news_story.aspx?id=152068


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Very sad:sad:


----------



## Fox (Nov 21, 2007)

What's really sad is the vast majority of the 2500 dams mentioned serve no purpose other than to warm cold water streams.


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm very upset over this. I have a special connection to the Pigeon; it is where I learned to fish at a very young age and first caught a trout on a fly. My family has a long heritage with the river and the PRSF going back 60 years. I don't think my dad and grandpa have heard the news yet- I'll break it to them in the morning.


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

They just re-issued the Pigeon River Country book from U of M press, and I bought a copy. I was just reading about the last big spill that came from the dam at Song of the Morning Ranch, and to see basically the same things happen again really makes me sad. The author provided a very in-depth description of how the slit actually begins to fill the trouts' gills and eventually suffocate them. 

I hope this spill was not as bad as the last spill in the 80's. 

I found these articles this morning with some more details:
http://www.record-eagle.com/local/local_story_179100141.html
http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080626/SPORTS10/806260394/1058


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I hope the penalties are very harsh!!!


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Its worse than '84. And it will happen again unless that dam is removed.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

I wonder - is it cheaper to pay a fine for restitution, than pay for a proper clean up and removal of slit from the pond after it fills in. I be up in two weeks but I guess the pigeon will be off the list. Very sad indeed.


----------



## astockyj (Jul 7, 2008)

The SOMR is a bunch of idiots, we shouldn't let them have control over the dam at all, obviously it wasn't learned from the last time this happened. I've been fishing the river almost all my life, my father and grandfather have fished the river years before I was born. Several other family members have fished it too for several years. This breaks are hearts to see this happen again. The river has been doing so much better in recent years too that this will put a huge damper on things for many years to come. Very disappointing and disheartening. I hope there are severe consequences for those responsible for causing this to happen. Pretty sad too when the DNR has been petitioning for years to get something done about this and another gov't agency won't do anything about it. What a crock, wonder whose lining their pockets (maybe the oil company)? I am sure there are some political blunders and BS going on as well that ties the hands of those that are trying to conserve this wonderful river and surrounding area.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

This is very sad indeed. I hope this guy gets huge fines.


----------



## Fox (Nov 21, 2007)

There is some good news for the Pigeon. TU has taken the initiative to add the Pigeon and the Black r. to their list of Home rivers. And now with this mess, it'll only strengthen the resolve to let these rivers live up to their true potential.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

That would explain the push for them to be artificial only.


----------



## Fox (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh JHC, are you going to start that! The decision for the Home river came well after any discussion about any reg changes. Actually, TU national looked at several rivers through out the state and decided on the Rogue R. and the Pigeon/Black.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Ray,

The Home River program is an excellent one as TU actually hires a coordinator for the home river and then they proceed to key on the river and raise money for habitat improvement. They are also good for getting grants from the Sport Fish Restoration Act. (Another term for our tax dollars).

Remember TU is not a fly fishing organization but an organization interested in restoring our trout rivers to their original condition or better. I just wonder if any home river coordinator in the country is not an ardent fly fishermen?

So the spin is great, but falls apart when they work against their original altruistic mission statement. But as Fox has told us lowly worm dunkers; Thats life Get over it!

As president of a local TU chapter and his attitude, I rest my case!

As far as the Song of the Morning Ranch, they are a religious organization and they allow the public to fish on their property. That is a good thing, but since this is their second offence and it seems deliberate they should be held responsible for all damages and remove the dam.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Splitshot said:


> Ray,
> 
> The &#8220;Home River&#8221; program is an excellent one as TU actually hires a coordinator for the home river and then they proceed to key on the river and raise money for habitat improvement. They are also good for getting grants from the Sport Fish Restoration Act. (Another term for our tax dollars).


What river was just awarded this money?


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Ray,

Most of the $400,000.00 grant is going toward habitat improvement on the Holy Water of the Au Sable, the flies only sections of the North and South Branches of the Au Sable where fish biologist Gary Sendek admits that it is already the best trout fishing in the state.

I'll be writing a post as soon as I get a little more information. With our DNR and it limited budget it seems like spending $400,000.00 on rivers that are already bursting with trout where only 2% of those who buy trout fishing licenses are allowed seems like a misplaced priority. But then again maybe I should just suck it up and get over it.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Other than the fact there is water involved.....the last 5 posts have very little else to do with the thread topic.

Lets blast the yoga/hippy people whose ignorance, incompetence, and disdain for the law caused all of this- and quarrel amongst ourselves some other time and place.


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

> _"There will be an article about this in the next TROUT magazine put out by TU. *This was actually the third time this has happened. The first was in the 50's at the same dam.* Anyone wanting to make a difference can do a few things. Write to your U.S. and State Senators and Congressmen, Governor, Directors of the DNR and DEQ, and Letters to the Editors; explaining what you think of the catastrophe and what you think should be the result"_


Three strikes, your out. Thats how it goes aint it


----------



## Fox (Nov 21, 2007)

Splitshot said:


> As president of a local TU chapter and his attitude, I rest my case!
> .


Splitshot, the statement I was making was that now the Pigeon river has a national organization backing it versus just the local chapters; which do alot however they lack the financial backing. And for the record, I'm not president of any chapter. If you want to insult my person let's meet and we can discuss our differences over a cold one. You obviously know nothing about me as I know nothing about you. Hopwever, the more posts of yours I see, I'm starting to wonder just how much inbreeding to took to come up with you.


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

Fox, if you were a trout you wouldn't last long. You took the bait.. Hook, line & _Splitshot_ 



> _"it seems like spending $400,000.00 on rivers that are already bursting with trout where *only 2% of those who buy trout fishing licenses are allowed *seems like a misplaced priority"_


Splitshot, I didn't catch this last night. Not true. This same brush stroke [history] seems to repeat itself here.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

The Mod is right, I hijacked this thread, sorry. I will post in the NW rivers section a new thread. Lets discuss this further.


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

Anybody heard any updates on the Pigeon recently?

-G


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Last I heard, they were looking into the possibilities of prosecution. They won't do anything, the SOTMR is a religious entity.


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

There was a small article in the detroit news...they lowballed the figure for trout, 62 browns, a dozen or so rainbow and brookies. The last time this goof did the same thing he worked on the damn against the direction of the DNR and was very arrogant, I am special and can do what I want was his attitude. The DNR did nothing in 84. Once again it looks like he illegally was working on the damn again, did the same thing over and from it looks like the state is going to sweep this under the rug. Again, someone is Lansing is protecting this creep. I was frustrated last time, to repeat the offense is inexcusable. 

The ranch is suppose to be a yoga and artist retreat. The fella who wrote the book on the area gave a talk our fishing club and made excuses for his destruction of the river in 84, after all, it is an important artist community and should not be held responsible as they provide an important function. (give me a break) 

I do not have the time or energy but it would be nice of some people could picket the place and let the bozo's that go there know how destructive the organization is for the enviroment. But...it looks like there are two sets of rules, artists have permission from the state to destroy a trout steam, they are special.


----------

